# Police Officer Mark Simmons



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Mark Simmons 
*Amarillo Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 17, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 24, 2005
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Mark Simmons succumbed to injuries sustained three years earlier when his patrol car was rammed by vehicle being pursued by other officers. He and his partner were attempting to locate the vehicle when it slammed into the rear of their patrol car on Hollywood Boulevard.

Officer Simmons, who was in the patrol car's passenger seat, suffered severe brain injuries and remained in the hospital for several months before receiving home treatment. His partner and the driver of the vehicle that hit him suffered minor injuries.

Officer Simmons had served with the Amarillo Police Department for 5 years at the time of the accident and had previously served with the Randall County Sheriff's Department for 1 year. He is survived by his two children and parents.
Agency Contact Information
Amarillo Police Department
200 E 3rd Avenue
Amarillo, TX 79101

Phone: (806) 378-9452

_*Please contact the Amarillo Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in peace P.O. Simmons


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------

